# Cambio de condensadores



## Corty (Mar 12, 2007)

Hola, mi ordenador se reiniciaba constantemente, y llegue a la conclusion de que el problema estaba en unos condensadores estropeados, asi que decidi cambiarlos. El problema es que estos condensadores (2700 microfaradios a 6.3V) no los tienen en ningun sitio de mi ciudad. Bueno, pues la cuestion es que si puedo sustituir estos condensadores por otros de diferentes valores, y que valores son los mas adecuados para ello. He leido por ahí que deven de ser de una capacidad algo mayor (nunca menor) y que tambien he de sustituirlos todos, pero no termino de fiarme..... -saludos y gracias a todos!-


----------



## JV (Mar 12, 2007)

Te diria que hagas lo posible por mantener el valor, peo efectivamente, si no los consigues prueba con valores mayores, ten en cuenta que forman parte de un filtro pasa bajos Pi y fueron calculados para un desempeño optimo. Siempre conviene cambiar todos los capacitores en una motherboard.

Saludos..


----------

